
Your Own Private Internet - aj
http://www.forbes.com/2009/06/15/darknet-hewlett-packard-technology-security-darknet.html
======
TrevorJ
I'm just not seeing this taking off outside of a select few who have privacy
concerns but don't posses enough understanding to use something like Tor.

Maybe the problem is more nuanced than I think it is, but I just don't see
what problem this is solving. If you are worried about your data being online,
either don't post it, or post it behind a secure login. If you are worried
about privacy in terms of search histories and the like, use Tor.

